# Zac's F350 highlift build



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well my F350 Highlift will be here in about a week or so I figured I'd get an early start on a build thread.. This is my first 3 speed/highlift so hopefully it arrives ok and the build goes smooth..

I started this now to give ample time to discuss upgrades and well anything that should be checked and or take certain precautions before beginning the build

Upgrades planned: (updated 12/2/12)
crawler motor of some kind
Rubber sealed bearings
Venom 7.2v NiMH 4,600mAh 6 cell
Traxxas 2.5 waterproof ESC
Traxxas Emaxx waterproof receiver box
TopCad 8 hole alloy 1.9 wheels
Integy BFG Mud Terrain tires
Integy oil shocks for CR-01 with 10wt rear/ 20wt front oil
TopCad bull bar w/ TopCad scale working winch
Clod roll bar with working lights
aluminum shift servo mounts (going to mount steering to it also so figured better make it strong)
Traxxas servo saver
relocating the steering servo inside the chassis next to shift servo
scratch made exhaust tips

got this for the shift servo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220752268043?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

got this for the steering servo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320669310392?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

This radio set up: Futaba T4VF transmitter and Futaba FP-R1270F 7 ch. reciver











let me know what you think or if you have any advice for a first time 3 speed builder? I will be updating this post regularly as plans always change haha


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Mail man is bringing all sorts of goodies tomorrow! Traxxas 2.5 ESC (brand new), Aluminum shift servo mounts, TopCad aluminum wheels, rubber sealed bearing kit, and the transmitter shift gate 

The truck is scheduled for delivery on Tuesday the 11th


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

ok guys new question I need the inside measurement of the stock chassis... and the measurement from the passenger side steering arm on the axle (axle mounted to chassis) to the driver side servo mount

I'm trying to piece together a HD steering linkage for a front linkage conversion (steering servo mounted next to shift servo)


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well been awhile since I been on here got a bunch more parts coming and here is the update so far-

got a bunch of RC4WD parts as well-

Z-D0013 Scale 100mm Black Shocks with Internal Springs (2x) -going to be painted white Z-S0504 F-350 High Lift / D40 Axle Straight Axle Kit 
Z-S0420 Steel Front Axle Kit for F-350 High Lift / D40 
Z-S0252 100mm (3.93") Internally Threaded Aluminum Link (Black) 
VVV-S0025 Truck Specs Rod End (M3) x2 
Z-S0481 Aluminum Black M3 Bend Rod End (1) x2 
Z-S0629 Nylock Nuts M3 (Black) 
Z-S0655 Button Head Cap Screws M3 x 14mm (10) 
Z-S0180 Heavy Duty Metal Servo Arm for Futaba Type Servo (Blue)-going to be painted black Z-S0265 20mm (0.79") Internally Threaded Aluminum Link (Black) 
Z-S0650 M3 x 15mm Set Screw (10) 
Z-S0658 Button Head Cap Screws M3 x 22mm (10) 
Z-S0555 Red Scale Shock Boots 
Z-L0017 RC4WD Monster Decal Sheet (1)


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

It's currently disassembled waiting for the motor coming

Still need the Tamiya 35t motor, I measured the link from the servo to the spindle wrong (got that ordered), and got the wrong Traxxas shaft yokes (also got those on the way)

Does anyone else's shift servo linkage rotate while it moves? due to limited space I had to setup the linkage facing the ground (faces up the "kit" way)

Need paint color idea's... Monday I will probably go to a auto parts store and look at automotive paints and try to decide a color...

just ordered -
Traxxas Slash shaft yokes
Integy battery tray
Traxxas Jato battery box (using as a receiver box)
trading the kit wheels/tires for a Tamiya CR tuned 35t motor

Things changed/changing so far-
Took apart the RC4WD shocks, put stock tamiya springs, and red "O" rings w/ soft shock grease in them (10x softer than the way they came)

Using Traxxas Slash rear drive shafts for "scale" drive shafts

A 1/8" body lift is planned 

Relocating the battery inside the frame rails under the bed w/ a Integy battery tray

Relocated the steering servo next to the shift servo

Running mono leafs with the plastic axle mounts sanded down to "clamp" the spring

running a 32p 18t pinion (comes with 16t stock)


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

OK I'm back haven't been on here (mostly over on tamiyaclub.com) it's 95% done - next on the list is the RC4WD rubber mirrors and super soft red leaf springs... on to the pics!

painted the body Medium Blue Metallic (original Ford/Dodge color)
filled in the antenna hole in the roof
cut the roll bar mounts out of the bed and filled them in- then undercoated it to simulate a bed liner

Shocks painted white w/ RANCHO decals






















































first coat of paint


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Front bumper plastic parts were painted the correct Gunmetal (not black like the box art)
Rear bumper rubber parts were painted flat black


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Head & tail lights are hand painted w/ paint markers NOT stupid stickers like they it comes with..

Got scale license plates coming also.. current MN one's that will say "2HIGH4U" kinda a highlift type meaning


----------

